

Why Instagram Is Terrible for Photographers, and Why You Should Use It - vmyy99
http://www.wired.com/rawfile/2012/05/why-instagram-is-terrible-for-photographers-and-why-you-should-use-it/

======
e03179
Some artists are realizing that they can expand their online presence by using
other apps to create digital art while publishing into Instagram's ecosystem.

I'm never going to print out a 612 x 612 image to hang on my wall. I will
contact an artist to ask for a higher resolution image to purchase and
display.

